# Grand Canyon Open For Rafters Tomorrow!



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

RRFW Riverwire - River Runners OK To Launch Tomorrow!
October 11, 2013

As the government shutdown grinds on, a breakthrough has opened up Grand Canyon National Park!

The road to the launch ramp for the start of downstream river trips through Grand Canyon was closed on October 1 at its junction with Highway 89A at Marble Canyon, AZ. A backlog of public river runners immediately formed at the concrete road barriers. River runners from around the world had come to Northern Arizona to experience Grand Canyon’s unique wilderness river experience. With camping supplies and food for twenty one to twenty five days, the river runners set up camp in an adjacent dirt parking lot they call “Dirt Eddy.”

As the shutdown continued, many river runners packed up and tried to run other rivers or simply went home, only to be replaced by the next groups of river runners ready to launch. Since the closing of the road on October 1, sixteen do-it-yourself river trips have been barred from launching, and five concessions guided trips have been unable to launch as well. 

After a firestorm of bad press and many calls to government officials around the country, on Monday October 7, Grand Canyon National Park announced an “Accommodation Plan” for river runners unable to launch, available to river runners who decide to take advantage of the plan up to three days after the Government reopens. The plan includes a refund of the $100 per person fee charged to public river runners, and a reschedule option allowing the trip leader to apply for a trip in the next three years. The NPS noted the requested dates may not be available, but that a date close to the requested launch date should be. 

The Accommodation Plan may be seen here:

https://rrfw.org/river-permit-accomodation-plan

On Wednesday October 9, the Obama Administration discussed allowing states impacted by the closure of the National Park Service to pay for the Parks to stay open as it became clear the closure of the National Parks was causing serious harm to park visitors, leaving employees without income, and demolishing the economies of communities adjacent to the Parks. 

Utah Governor Gary Herbert struck a deal with Secretary of Interior Sally Jewel on October 10, and Utah wired the Department of Interior $1.67 million, or $166,572 a day to re-open eight National Parks within the State for ten days only. One of those parks opened was Glen Canyon National Recreation Area, which manages Lee’s Ferry and the Lee’s Ferry Road. The concrete barriers were removed Friday morning, October 11, and access to the Ferry was resumed at noon local time. 

Meanwhile, negotiations between Interior officials and Governor Jan Brewer of Arizona finally resulted in a deal late today. Under the terms of the agreement, Arizona will donate funds to the National Park Service for the sole purpose of enabling National Park Service employees to re-open and manage Grand Canyon National Park. The agreement funds the park for a period of seven days, running from October 12 through October 18 at the donated amount of $651,000.
River trips rigging this afternoon will be allowed to launch tomorrow, Saturday October 12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
RIVERWIRE is a free service to the community of river lovers from River Runners for Wilderness. To join, send an e-mail address to [email protected] and we'll add it to the RRFW RIVERWIRE e-mail alerts list. 

Join RRFW's listserver to stay abreast of and participate in the latest river issues. It's as easy as sending a blank e-mail to [email protected]

Check out RRFW's Rafting Grand Canyon Wiki for free information on Do-It-Yourself Grand Canyon rafting info http://www.rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Main_Page

Check out new items and donate at the RRFW Store! RRFW is a non-profit project of Living Rivers. https://www.rrfw.org/store

Visit us on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/RRFW.org and https://www.facebook.com/groups/raftgc/
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Tom Martin said:


> RRFW Riverwire - River Runners OK To Launch Tomorrow!


Thanks for all your efforts on this, Tom.


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

So..From what I'm gathering here, The ramp might be shut down again on the 21st if the govt is still in a pissing match with itself correct? 
This is particularly frustrating as my launch date is the 22nd. Did the rangers allow boats to launch from Lees Ferry on the 1st if they were already rigged and ready to go?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey h20bro, check out the details amigo. Grand Canyon is only funded through Oct 18. That "should" mean folks who rig on the 18th "should" be able to go downriver on the 19th. On Sept 30, we at RRFW asked both Glen Canyon National Rec Folks and Grand Canyon folks to let the Oct 1 trip's (there were three of them) launch, and they agreed. Will Glen and Grand do that again on Oct 19?I hope so... but your trip is right now out in a big unknown. We are still encouraging folks to contact their House and Senate reps and ask for funding for the Government to operate. Hope this helps, yours, tom


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

"Utah Governor Gary Herbert struck a deal with Secretary of Interior Sally Jewel on October 10, and Utah wired the Department of Interior $1.67 million, or $166,572 a day to re-open eight National Parks within the State for ten days only. One of those parks opened was Glen Canyon National Recreation Area, which manages Lee’s Ferry and the Lee’s Ferry Road." 
So access to Lees ferry is controlled by Utah, but being allowed to launch is controlled by AZ? So is access for 7(AZ) or 10(UT) days? So you will be able to access the ramp at lees till the 21st but wont be able to launch after the 18th? Sorry for all the questions. I realize this wont help my trip anyway, just confused as to who controls what based on this first post. 
Thanks for your time Tom, Folks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

What a joke!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi H20bro, yes, a UT park (Glen Canyon National Rec Area) and an AZ park (Grand Canyon) share resources (staff) at Lee's Ferry. When Lee's is closed. both parks are impacted. If Lee's is open but launches into Grand Canyon are closed, downstream travel into Grand Canyon stops. Yes, you have it right, access to the 21st, launch through the 18th. Hope this helps, yours, tom


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*great news*

I am absolutely stoked that folks are able to launch again. A friend of mine has a permit for today. A long -time boater, the Grand has been on his bucket list, and due to a medical condition this could be his only shot. Damned happy for him, even though I couldn't make it on his trip.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

we need to fire congress


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Tom.
Stoked for all that are getting to go down. Hope I'm among them.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Swiftwater, thanks for sharing that story! Right on! 

H20Bro, me too for your trip!

Ranchman44, somehow we need to disconnect the NPS from being used as a DC play-toy like something thrown to a cat to be shredded. And I don't mean turning over control to the state of AZ. Thoughts?


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I'm eagerly watching the actions of the knuckleheads in DC and the Governor's Office in Arizona. I'm one of the 19th launches. What would happen if we rig on the 18th and happen to not be there in the morning?


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Simple 
1 do a flat tax[pay at register 2%]
2 all politicians must declare gifts [target lobbist special interest groups]
3Limit terms 
4Cut foreign aid by 90% [ we are borrowing money to give it away]
5 bring the troops home [those countries don't want us there ]

actually this makes to much sense so it will never float


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

brandob9 said:


> Well, I'm eagerly watching the actions of the knuckleheads in DC and the Governor's Office in Arizona. I'm one of the 19th launches. What would happen if we rig on the 18th and happen to not be there in the morning?


Looks like you might be in business.

Senate reaches deal to end shutdown, avoid default – CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------

